# Merry Christmas



## Null (Dec 25, 2016)

Couldn't think of anything to do, so the front page has Easy Street on loop.

Go outside. Drink.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Watcher (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## GS 281 (Dec 25, 2016)

You could have read "The Night Before Christmas" to us.


----------



## John Furrman (Dec 25, 2016)

I'm alone right now because I am a loser with no friends. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Skeletor (Dec 25, 2016)

If you think about it, Frosty the Snowman was basically an ice golem.


----------



## Kataomoi00 (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## MG 620 (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas to all kiwis and all the amazing lolcows out there.


----------



## Tempest (Dec 25, 2016)

merry christmas


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Zvantastika (Dec 25, 2016)

An oldie but can only be used once a year, so fuck you, sorry, I mean:


Spoiler: Merry cwcmas


----------



## Gordon Cole (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas you wonderful sacks of shit!


----------



## Roosechu (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas you motherfuckers!


----------



## Rat Speaker (Dec 25, 2016)

Null said:


> Couldn't think of anything to do, so the front page has Easy Street on loop.
> 
> Go outside. Drink.
> 
> Merry Christmas.


ilu2 @Null Merry Christmas Dear Leader


----------



## Mungo (Dec 25, 2016)

Vashe zrodovye, Kiwis!


----------



## Joy-Sama (Dec 25, 2016)

GOD DAMMIT NULL, THAT EASY STREET LOOP TRIGGERED ME, YOU'LL BE HEARING FROM MY LAWYERS!




also, merry christmas


----------



## CalmMyTits (Dec 25, 2016)

As a non-Christian, I find this Christmas message to be offensive and triggering as all fuck to my fee-fees. Fuck you and your heteronormative, patriarchal tradition. Die cis scum.


----------



## GingerDixie (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Christmas, you assholes. Go get drunk, comrades, and remember Stalin days of bear and Kalashnikov.


----------



## MrTroll (Dec 25, 2016)

May your Christmas be as white as Bing Crosby and as gay as Danny Kaye.


----------



## meatslab (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas yall!


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas you you-you-yours!!!

Who wants to have sex with me


----------



## Womacker (Dec 25, 2016)

Dang it Null. Now I won't be able to shitpost here in downtime between parties tomorrow. 


Merry Christmas you exceptional individuals.


----------



## Qi Meng Dealer (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy holidays to all you magnificent bastards! I personally don't know you guys, but I feel that if I did, I'd happily down beers with you. Cheers!


----------



## Robotron (Dec 25, 2016)

Feliz Navidad to all my fellow kiwis from the bottom of my cold, mechanical, robot heart!


----------



## Lurkette (Dec 25, 2016)

i'm not old enough to drink


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Dec 25, 2016)

Santa is real you fucks


----------



## DumbDosh (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Holidays to all of ya!


----------



## JP 307 (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas kiwis! Here's a family tradition from mine to yours


----------



## BF 388 (Dec 25, 2016)

Christmas is a pagan celebration.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas MUNCHY ANDERSON


----------



## Lurkette (Dec 25, 2016)

nah but seriously y'all cool
i was feeling kinda low but the unexpected song and good cheer here warmed my icy, shitty little heart ♥

merry christmas fellow stalkers, rapists and murderers
and may there be many more to come


----------



## Tismo (Dec 25, 2016)

I don't celebrate christmas because I'm a muslim. Please remove this.


----------



## Overcast (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas you faggots.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Yellow Shirt Guy (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry christmas kiwi's.


----------



## lemongrab (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas to you all.


----------



## Randall Fragg (Dec 25, 2016)

Baah, humbug


----------



## millais (Dec 25, 2016)

Jesus said:


> Christmas is a pagan celebration.


The Pope Who Stole Christmas (from the Pagans Celebrating Yuletide)


----------



## Black Waltz (Dec 25, 2016)

merry christmas you autists


----------



## 0xDEADBEEF (Dec 25, 2016)

Fuck you all

but merry xmas I still love you


----------



## knux (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## The Lizard Queen (Dec 25, 2016)

I'm stuck watching_ Jingle All the Way_ with the family...

Pray for me.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas, you shitapples


----------



## Robotron (Dec 25, 2016)

The Lizard Queen said:


> I'm stuck watching_ Jingle All the Way_ with the family...
> 
> Pray for me.


Open up the KF front page at full volume and post results.


----------



## BF 388 (Dec 25, 2016)

Null said:


> Couldn't think of anything to do, so the front page has Easy Street on loop.
> 
> Go outside. Drink.
> 
> Merry Christmas.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Lurkette (Dec 25, 2016)

The Lizard Queen said:


> I'm stuck watching_ Jingle All the Way_ with the family...
> 
> Pray for me.




open up multiple tabs of the front page and post results

EDIT: @Tismo @Jesus @CalmMyTits


----------



## Hypodermic Johnny (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Shitscram, and Null bless us, everyone. 

I hope you all have someone decent to share the holidays with, and even if not, at least when all the lonely Kiwis are together, then no one is really alone.






Just make sure to chain them to the table first so they can't run away.


----------



## Bront0 (Dec 25, 2016)

This shit is haram.


----------



## Lurkette (Dec 25, 2016)

@Cthulhu


----------



## Daughter of Cernunnos (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy birthday to Mithras... or Jesus if you actually think that's something to celebrate.


----------



## Dilligaff (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas and Happy whatever-you-celebrate, Kiwis!


----------



## ES 148 (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Chris-mas, one and all.


----------



## Melkor (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry crisis and goodnight. I'm passing the fuck out.


----------



## PS1gamenwatch (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Christmas to all and tonight I share an article of Japan's first Christmas, no it's not romcom anime related but Christian related.

http://www.japantimes.co.jp/life/2016/12/24/lifestyle/japans-first-christmas/#.WF9rmcI76Ed






*The first Noel, the Jesuits in Yamaguchi did say, was a 16th-century celebration in a converted Buddhist temple with midnight hymns*
*BY JOJI SAKURAI*

In a letter home to Portuguese brethren, Jesuit missionary Pedro de Alcacova writes of singing a Mass to Japanese believers in 1552: “Our voices weren’t good,” he recalls, “still the Christian believers rejoiced.”

It was Christmas Eve in Yamaguchi, and the patience, if not faith, of the new Japanese converts may have been tested after dubious singing by _nanban_(“southern barbarian”) missionaries turned into a scripture reading that ran deep into the night and resumed for another day with the “crow of the cock.”

This was Japan’s first Christmas on record, and in subtropical Yamaguchi, at the southern edge of Honshu, the celebration of the virgin birth was in a sense also a virgin encounter: It featured much surprised delight (the Jesuit account says) along with the first Western vocal music heard in Japan. Saint Francis Xavier — the Jesuit who brought Christianity to Asia — had landed in Japan’s Satsuma domain only three years earlier, winning favor with _daimyō_ lords and with it permission to seek converts. Japan was still decades away from the Christian persecutions ushered in by the seclusion policy of the Tokugawa shogunate — the backdrop of the great Shusaku Endo novel “Silence” recently adapted into a film by Martin Scorsese.

Mutual fascination — along with commercial and strategic interests — still featured highly. Regional daimyō invited missionaries home in order to learn about the West, and to lobby for advantageous trade, while Xavier sought friends in high places to help him win converts in lower ones. It was a period of remarkable and often cordial exchange for both sides, although even then street-side Jesuit preachers would be prone to spitting, jeers and pelting from passers-by.
The Christmas of 1552 could hardly have been more different from the Christmases we know today. Familiar Yuletide iconography — Christmas trees, reindeers, mistletoe and the like — was not yet established anywhere in the world (and, naturally, there was not a whiff of the commercialism that marks modern-day Christmas festivities.) The setting for this Christmas was the abandoned Daido-ji Buddhist temple, converted into the Jesuits’ house of worship and living quarters. It would be among the first of Japan’s _nanban-dera_, or southern barbarian temples, the name given to the makeshift Christian churches housed in Buddhist buildings, with shoji and _engawa_(a type of terrace) and, often the sole exterior visual difference, a cross erected upon the _kawara_ roof tiles.

On Christmas Eve, Japanese believers were invited to spend the night in the Jesuit living quarters, cramming the venue as they embarked upon an all-nighter of hymns, sermons, scripture readings and Masses. For today’s readers, at least, de Alcacova’s account comes across as a rather gruelling experience, although there’s no reason to doubt the missionary’s numerous references to the “great joy” of the Japanese converts. From dusk until dawn, the new converts were treated to sermons and readings about “Deus” — the Portuguese word for God. The entire celebration contained no fewer than six Masses.

Father Juan Fernandez, an important Jesuit who wrote the West’s first lexicon of Japanese, opened the midnight scripture sessions. When his voice grew weary, he was relieved by “a Japanese youth with knowledge of our language,” de Alcacova writes. At the crack of dawn, Cosme de Torres — leader of the Jesuit mission after Xavier’s departure for India — led a new Mass, while another priest read passages from the gospels and the Epistles. After this night of Christian immersion, the faithful were allowed to go home, likely exchanging greetings of “Natala” — the Portuguese word for Christmas, meaning “birth.”

That was not the end, however. For soon the Japanese converts were back for more, attending yet another Mass, and listening to sermons about the Creation and the life of Christ.

“In a land where we were often called devils and other such things,” de Alcacova writes, “we gave thanks to the Lord for meeting so many good Christians.”

Then it was mealtime — and by de Alcacova’s account it was a popular affair. There were so many people eager to partake, the letter says, that “it was difficult to fit everybody into the living quarters.”

The Japanese faithful and the Jesuit brothers — along with a sprinkling of non-Christians — sat down together for the meal prepared by Japanese leaders of the flock. The congregation then handed out food to the poor, an effective method of winning new souls.

This Christmas of 1552 is often called “Japan’s first Christmas.” That’s probably misleading. Xavier would almost certainly not have passed up the opportunity to celebrate a Christmas on Japanese soil between his arrival in Satsuma, today’s Kagoshima Prefecture, in 1549 and departure for India in 1552, according to historians Klaus Kracht and Katsumi Tateno-Kracht. There is just no record of such an event. De Alcacova’s letter, written to brethren back home in Portugal, is simply the first extant account of a Christmas celebrated in Japan.

The Jesuit’s report unfortunately makes no mention of what was eaten on Christmas Day. However, a tantalizing glimpse into the gastronomy of Japan’s early Christian feast days comes in a letter penned by missionary Gaspar Vilela in 1557. It describes an Easter for which a cow was imported, and beef and rice were dished out to the faithful (perhaps an early forerunner of the _gyūdon_). This would have been exotic to the converts because eating beef at the time was not part of Japanese life. Nevertheless, the letter says, “they all ate with great contentment.”

Jesuit accounts of Japanese Christmases in subsequent years follow roughly the same pattern.

“High-class men and women assembled in great numbers in the priestly residence,” missionary Duarte da Silva writes in a letter about the Japanese Christmas of 1553, also in Yamaguchi City. “From one in the morning, they listened to stories from the Bible — hearing of the creation of heaven and Earth and of man’s sin, then of Noah’s flood, the separation of languages, the beginning of idol worship, the destruction of Sodom, the story of Nineveh, the story of Joseph’s son of Jacob, the Babylonian captivity, the 10 commandments of Moses and the flight from Egypt, then of the prophet Elisha, Judith, Nebuchadnezzar’s statue — according to the ages — and finally the story of Daniel brought us into the dead of night.” Such protracted instruction in Old Testament storytelling was meant to bring home the necessity of Christ’s advent — which the Japanese converts learned about during the second half of the night.

There were, however, a couple of new features that developed in these first Japanese Christmases as the years went on. First, Japanese believers introduced a custom of gift exchanges on Christmas Day — and this was seen by the Jesuit missionaries as somewhat exotic, a part of Japanese tradition rather than their own.

Next, the Jesuits began to hold Christmas plays to bring life to stories from the gospels. Torres and his brethren reasoned they would be easier to digest than lengthy sessions of Bible reading, a promising tool to spread the faith. They were right. The plays were such a big hit that some accounts recall the Christmas theater attracting up to 2,000 people. Among them were non-Christians who came for a bit of entertainment, and perhaps handouts of food. The Jesuits encouraged this as a way to expand the mission. At times, however, there was such a crush for places in the traditional _sajiki_ viewing boxes that the Jesuits had to limit entry “to people who had introductions from the Christian faithful.”

The first of these Christmas plays took place in Bungo — today’s Oita Prefecture — in 1560. People traveled from distant towns and villages to witness the event. Enacted by Japanese believers, the play told the story of Adam and Eve, and a tree decorated with golden apples was placed in the middle of the stage, according to a letter by Juan Fernandez. The set also included a stable and crib to symbolize the birth of Christ. Such was the performance’s hypnotic spell that when Lucifer proceeded to tempt Eve beneath the apple tree, the spectators — men, women and children alike — are said to have burst into tears. The distress escalated to fever pitch as an angel appeared and led Adam and Eve out of the Garden of Eden. For the playgoers, relief came only when the angel reappeared before the first man and woman — wearing the clothing given to them by God — and consoled them with news of a distant day of salvation.

This was the age of Christianity’s heyday in Japan. It was a period lasting roughly a century in which the Jesuit missionaries are estimated to have won several hundred thousand converts, and were granted authority over Nagasaki by Omura Sumitada — the first of the daimyō converts to Christianity. The religion gained a foothold during Japan’s Sengoku period of warring domains, in which the Jesuits found powerful daimyō protectors in the lack of a centralized authority. Some feudal lords, such as the formidable Otomo Sorin, lord of Bungo in Kyushu, became Roman Catholics at least in part as a calculation that it would enhance their wealth and power.

“He had always found much advantage from the ship of the Portuguese,” writes Alessandro Valignano, a prominent Italian Jesuit. Even the atheist Oda Nobunaga — the first of Japan’s great unifiers — gave audiences to Jesuits and granted them a license to preach in Kyoto.

It was Ouchi Yoshitaka, the powerful and cultivated daimyō of the Suo domain, who granted the Daido-ji temple complex to Xavier in the year before Japan’s first recorded Christmas. The gift was all the more remarkable because the first meeting between Xavier and Ouchi had not gone well, according to historian John Dougill, author of “In Search of Japan’s Hidden Christians.” Arriving in shabby dress to the audience at Ouchi’s castle, Xavier denounced sodomy as one of the three great sins afflicting Japan, along with abortion and infanticide. Ouchi stormed off in a huff. He was not immune, scholars assume, to a fondness widespread among feudal lords for samurai boys. Xavier made amends the following year, dressed resplendently in a silk cossack and bearing Western gifts such as “cut glass, a table service, Portuguese wine, a pair of spectacles and a telescope,” according to Dougill’s account. Soon afterward the Jesuits were granted permission to set up their first mission in Japan.

History turned against the Christians in Japan, as Toyotomi Hideyoshi and Tokugawa Ieyasu completed Japan’s unification. They viewed Christianity as a threat to their secular power — partly a legacy of earlier Buddhist religious uprisings — and persecutions began. Christians were tortured and forced to apostatize by stepping on a _fumie_ likeness of Christ; those who refused were crucified. Japan’s Christian era came to a definitive end in 1639 when Shogun Tokugawa Iemitsu issued the final _sakoku_— or closed country — edict banning all interaction with Catholic lands.

There is a key passage in Endo’s “Silence” that poignantly captures the dilemma of the early modern Christian adventure in Japan. The hero Sebastian Rodrigues, a passionate Jesuit missionary, confronts Cristovao Ferreira, a Jesuit leader who apostatized under torture and went on to live in almost equally tortured comfort under the careful watch of the Tokugawa authorities.

“When you first came to this country, churches were built everywhere,” Rodrigues says, “faith was fragrant like the fresh flowers of the morning, and many Japanese vied with one another to receive baptism like the Jews who gathered at the Jordan.”

Ferreira replies: “And supposing the God whom those Japanese believed in was not the God of Christian teaching? … What the Japanese of that time believed in was not our God. It was their own gods.”

Ferreira is speaking about an anomaly that was to color the fate of Christianity in Japan. The concept of God, under the guidance of Xavier’s illiterate Japanese guide, Anjiro, was introduced to the Japanese as “Dainichi” — or “Great Sun” — a manifestation of Buddha in Japan.

According to historian George Elison, Anjiro mistakenly told Xavier that “the Japanese believed in one personal God who punished the bad and rewarded the good, the creator of all things.” However, Xavier had only Anjiro to rely upon as a source of knowledge of Japanese culture, and he began his missionary career in the new land preaching the doctrine of Dainichi. It was only after discussions with Buddhist scholars revealed his error that Xavier switched to teaching the word of “Daiusu” — Deus — but the damage had already been done.

“The danger,” writes Elison in his seminal work “Deus Destroyed,” “was that old beliefs would remain tied to the adopted terminology, being submerged under the surface of the new terminology rather than erased.”

As Christianity was driven underground — and believers were forced into isolated mountain villages, feigning adhesion to Buddhism — the religion took on even more departures from the adopted faith. The _kakure-kirishitan_, or “hidden Christians,” adopted elements of ancestor worship and concealed the figure of the forbidden god within Buddhist altars, wrapped in cloth.

And yet Endo’s “Silence” — a moving novel for people of any faith or nonfaith — points to a redemptive quality in the Christian experience in Japan. It is a work of courage and beauty that conveys a universal vision of human existence, in which cultures collide amid the most extreme circumstances, and emerge to find a measure of hope out of despair.

“True religion,” Endo writes in another novel, “Scandal,” “should be able to respond to the dark melodies, the faulty and hideous sounds that echo from the heart of man.”


----------



## Whatisgoingon (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas, fellow shitlords and kiwis!


----------



## Krungus (Dec 25, 2016)

Null said:


> Go outside.


No.


----------



## tehpope (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas ya limp dick faggots!


----------



## cowisnow (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Hannukah you degenerate douchebags.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 25, 2016)

Joyous Kwanza my niggas.


----------



## badluckfistfuck (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry CHRISTmas Kiwis!


----------



## Drawets Rednaxela (Dec 25, 2016)

Null said:


> Drink



Feck! Arse!

Soz, conditioned response.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Kwanza! 

Just kidding Merry Christmas!


----------



## Lurkman (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas!

I don't believe in this jesus but I still like this holiday since I get free shit.

EDIT: Also I just thought of Chris-Chan.

Oh the agony-filled facebook post I'm just foreseeing.


----------



## JU 199 (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy merry


----------



## Digger (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Cowmas, here's hoping to a 2017 full of some of the most exceptional cow breakdowns we've ever seen


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas!
A here's to a new year of lols and shenanigans.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Dec 25, 2016)

‎¡Feliz Navidad a todos los Kiwis!


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Dec 25, 2016)

Acknowledging the festive period for all types in all places AND I BET THIS IS STILL NOT PC ENOUGH FFS.

Happy Christmas you filthy degenerates.  Remember to drink a pint of water before you go to sleep.


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Dec 25, 2016)

I totally can't have been the only one who was expecting _THIS_ Easy Street.






Merry Christmas KiwiFarms!


----------



## Tranhuviya (Dec 25, 2016)

I unironically enjoy this tune.


----------



## Robot Holocaust (Dec 25, 2016)

I tried seeing how long I could last listening to that loop. Made it about 15 minutes.

Also, Merry SomethingSomething to everyone.


----------



## JSGOTI (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas, my fellow autists!


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Deez Nuts (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas! Especially if you are stuck working.


----------



## Apocalypso (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Chris-mas.


----------



## JSGOTI (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## ASoulMan (Dec 25, 2016)

I'm on mobile so I can't hear anything.

TAKE THAT GEORGE WASHINGTON!!!!

Happy Hollandaise!!!


----------



## Ido (Dec 25, 2016)

I plan on getting hammered and avoiding family drama, Merry xmas to all kiwi's!


----------



## Raccoon99 (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas you nerds. I'm going to be mainly drinking Coca-Cola while looking at my midget tree. And also make family interaction but eh.


----------



## wifflypuff (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Warden Cross (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas to all, and to all some good booze. This has been a fun first year on KF for me. Or first few months. I can't remember when I signed up, but the sentiment counts.


----------



## Innocuous (Dec 25, 2016)

Null is a little pussy


----------



## doubledigitgendergap (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Xmas!


----------



## fishercat (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## ManOfOlympium (Dec 25, 2016)

God bear bless us! Everyone!


----------



## Cosmos (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas, you glorious bastards. Hope it's a great one for all of you!


----------



## Unseemly and Feral (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas Kiwis, here's to a year of bountiful salt and endless mirth.


----------



## Kabobs (Dec 25, 2016)

You're a mean one, Mr. Null

oh and merry christmas


----------



## buffaloWildWings (Dec 25, 2016)

God Jul, era jävla pissfittor!


----------



## Plesioth (Dec 25, 2016)

I work today @Null fuck you! 

(Merry Christmas you wonderful people , hope you have a good one!)


----------



## MeatRokket08 (Dec 25, 2016)

Santa's always jolly because he knows where the bad girls live

Merry Christmas, btw


----------



## Ghostapplesause (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas Kiwis! I got you guys a gift. I found this on somebody's front door so it meant for everybody to share, I think. People can be so nice this time of year!


----------



## ShavedSheep (Dec 25, 2016)

no booze kill me


----------



## Rokko (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas to y'all!


----------



## InTheSidePocket (Dec 25, 2016)

Shit is there any practical use for snow when your an adult? I mean I guess when you look outside it looks nice but I mean what are you supposed to do with it other than shovel it? Yeah and Feliz Navidad and all that good shit.


----------



## Rokko (Dec 25, 2016)

InTheSidePocket said:


> Shit is there any practical use for snow when your an adult? I mean I guess when you look outside it looks nice but I mean what are you supposed to do with it other than shovel it? Yeah and Feliz Navidad and all that good shit.


Do it like the bundys, put it in a cone and pour cough syrup over it. Cheap snack.


----------



## WeeGee (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry CWCmas everyone!


----------



## admiral (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy christmas to all kiwis, even the retarded ones


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Hanukkah, goys.


----------



## jenffer a jay (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## jenffer a jay (Dec 25, 2016)

have a  happy cwc mas too!


----------



## The Great Chandler (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry of the Jesus Christmas!


----------



## TheMockTurtle (Dec 25, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> You could have read "The Night Before Christmas" to us.



Null please ;_;

Read us How the Kiwis Stole Christmas


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## pickleniggo (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas Kiwis!


----------



## DNJACK (Dec 25, 2016)

gay


----------



## Mrs Paul (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas you fucking spergs.


----------



## c-no (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas to all Kiwis. Well all who celebrate a day claimed to be the birth of Jesus or the day of some pagan or roman winter solstice thing anyway.


----------



## Danskjaevel (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas, people! How are you celebrating the holidays? Had our traditional family get-together yesterday, was really nice.
Now there's just 6 kilos of ham left to gorge on..


----------



## A-tistic (Dec 25, 2016)

Every post made here on Chris-mas day should automatically receive an autistic rating.


----------



## vertexwindi (Dec 25, 2016)

Spending my Christmas day on Kiwi Farms because I'm an adult and I can do what I want.

Merry Axe-mas!


----------



## Drawets Rednaxela (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy  2 months and 26 days since Jesus' birthday, everyone!


----------



## ForTheHoard (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## CervixHammer (Dec 25, 2016)

Null said:


> Couldn't think of anything to do, so the front page has Easy Street on loop.



this made for a very strange mash-up with the new Nine Inch Nails I was listening to. 


Spoiler: For Your Youtube Doubling Pleasure


----------



## captn_kettle (Dec 25, 2016)

Allahu Akbar  Merry Christmas


----------



## dunbrine47 (Dec 25, 2016)

Enjoy it while you still can, before Kwanzaa tries to steal market share for the 40th something year in a row, and fail.


----------



## Lunatic Fringe (Dec 25, 2016)

Kept the tab open all through cooking the dinner for the family. Now they're all singing it and threatening to beat the living shit out of me. Best Christmas for a while. Have a good one!


----------



## Hi I Am From Page 6 (Dec 25, 2016)

I already did the drunk thing. My stomach is not impressed.

Merry Christmas, terrible people.


----------



## Lucky Wildcard (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas!  This is obligatory.


----------



## Daughter of Cernunnos (Dec 25, 2016)

This is the birthday of Mithras, I will recognize no Jewish monotheism shill today nor ever.


----------



## Ravelord (Dec 25, 2016)

Apologies for being a bit late, but Merry Christmas to all kiwis. Have a blast.


----------



## KiwisAreCute (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas fellow losers!


----------



## Zarkov (Dec 25, 2016)

I hate the outside. Screw you outside !


----------



## Todesfurcht (Dec 25, 2016)

It scared the shit out of me.


----------



## CWCchange (Dec 25, 2016)

Am I the only won who jumps over automatic music on the front page?


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Dec 25, 2016)

CWCchange said:


> Am I the only won who jumps over automatic music on the front page?


It triggered my PTSD card.


----------



## Corn Sake (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas, Nick Bate.


----------



## Karen Riley (Dec 25, 2016)

I hope you and everyone else on this wonderful website have had or are having a great Christmas. Thank you for being part of my favourite website on the internet, I really appreciate every one of you weird and whacky people.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas. I hope the terrorists allow us to have one again next year.


----------



## Dane (Dec 25, 2016)

Remember, everyone is invited to @Null 's house for the Christmas party tonight as long as you show up with a knife and brag about doxxing him afterwards!


----------



## HG 400 (Dec 26, 2016)

I spent the day calling up all my exes and trying to masturbate to the sound of them getting mad and disgusted at me but in the end I was crying too hard to maintain an erection so I just gave up and sat in the dark drinking Listerine from the bottle and played three rounds of russian roulette with myself before I lost my nerve.

Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## Curt Sibling (Dec 27, 2016)

Dynastia said:


> I spent the day calling up all my exes and trying to masturbate to the sound of them getting mad and disgusted at me but in the end I was crying too hard to maintain an erection so I just gave up and sat in the dark drinking Listerine from the bottle and played three rounds of russian roulette with myself before I lost my nerve.
> 
> Merry Christmas everybody!


Edgy!


----------



## HG 400 (Dec 27, 2016)

Curt Sibling said:


> Edgy!



That was my cry for help you heartless fucker.


----------

